# Handy Sanding Skate



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Several people that have visited my shop have commented on the "skates" that I've made for sanding small items. Here is what I needed, followed by how I facilitated my need: I work with a lot of oddly shaped items - and make many types of things that need to be sanded, yet size or shape makes them difficult to hold while sanding them.
What I made was a pair of "skates" - for my needs. I've made these a few years ago and never gave them much thought, but since several people have wanted to have some for themselves, here goes....
I mounted some T-Track in a phenolic-faced 2" thick desktop that is quite heavy.
I then sketched what I felt was necessary to help me to hold a variety of items via toggle clamps. Specific dimensions may not be helpful, because there is a myriad of toggle clamp configurations, but the meat of the matter; for those of you who may wish to make something like this is that this allows me to clamp downward via T-Track numerous thicknesses of wood for the purpose of sanding. When coupled with the desktop's bulky weight, I am able to use a variety of sanders or files or rasps to work the piece of wood being held without it flying across the shop.
It's a three-level base for the toggle clamps (I made 2- identical skates). Each layer is a piece of wood 3/4" thick x 3" wide x 6-3/8" long. Vertically three holes are drilled thru faces of the stacks. These holes are all perfectly aligned thru all 3- levels. One hole along the centerline of the 3" dimension is centered at 2-1/4" from the end of the length. This hole is for the T-Bolt. No countersinks are required for this hole. The
remaining two holes are equidistant from the previously referenced centerline and are for carriage bolts. These holes require countersinks on the bottom of the base and middle levels. The same holes require top and bottom countersinks on the top course.
Also, the toggle clamp that you choose will need to be affixed to the top course - using appropriate machine screws not longer than 3/4" long. Countersink the toggle clamp mounting screws for T-nuts (I used "propel nuts), making certain that these bolts do not extend beyond the bottom face of the top course.
Now you have a 3- story skate for support of your toggle clamp(s). For items near 3/4" thick only use the top course. For items near 1-1/2" thick use top and middle courses, etc. Note: there is no difference between middle and base courses. Use a female threaded pass-through star knob to tighten the skate to the T-Track via the T-Bolt and use differing lengths of carriage bolts to keep the courses together, if more than 1 are used. Top-off the carriage bolts with brass knurled nuts to hold the courses together. This is a cheap and quick way to affix lightweight items atop a heavy surface to enable you to use a variety of tools for sanding.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the concept can you show us some photos? Pleeeeze ... we've been good. :laugh:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes please, Otis. A picture?

My poor brain is struggling to visualze.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I will make some quick sketches and also include some photos ASAP.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Visual Files for Handy Sanding Skate...*

I should have included these with my original post, but was in a hurry; anyway here are 8- sketches & 1- photo. The photo shows two skates on my T-Track board with one in the "down position" and one in the "up position".. I hope this helps some...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

Sorry but I don't get it, what are they for.. ?

===


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

looks like little hold downs that can be made higher or lower with blocks you can stack under the piece that holds the toggle bolt

i'm sure they are very useful, thanks for sharing them


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

BJ: Let's say you've made something about the size of your shoe and you need to hold it down for sanding or shaping. This method enables you to use toggle clamps on a base with variable thicknesses to hold that shoe-sized object while sanding. There are many ways to accomplish this - but I've found this manner helpful with T-Track. Skates as are described within can also be used on table sleds that have T-Track. It's not something that gets used all that often, but many visitors see them and ask about them and copy them for their own use. Many toggle clamps have a quite limited "depth variable" and this "levels the playing field".


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris, you and I were typing at the same time... Your understanding is exactly right! Without an increasing depth base, toggle clamps often are limited by what they can reach. You're very welcome for the information. I hope it helps others, as well.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver, consider this your "late Birthday gift"!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Oliver, consider this your "late Birthday gift"!


Thank you! I think I'll have another piece of cake to celebrate. Hmmm. The pieces are kinda small. I better make that two pieces. :laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back

I just use the work bench,pop in a dog or two screw the vise in and the part is locked in place,can be sanded or reworked very easy 

===





OPG3 said:


> BJ: Let's say you've made something about the size of your shoe and you need to hold it down for sanding or shaping. This method enables you to use toggle clamps on a base with variable thicknesses to hold that shoe-sized object while sanding. There are many ways to accomplish this - but I've found this manner helpful with T-Track. Skates as are described within can also be used on table sleds that have T-Track. It's not something that gets used all that often, but many visitors see them and ask about them and copy them for their own use. Many toggle clamps have a quite limited "depth variable" and this "levels the playing field".


----------

